# Book - Non-raffle - We Might As Well Win



## MacB (20 Dec 2009)

by Johan Bruyneel - much better read than the LA one, first to post gets it


----------



## longers (20 Dec 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## longers (20 Dec 2009)

Did I win?


----------



## MacB (20 Dec 2009)

I think so, I still have your work address, do you want it sent there?


----------



## longers (20 Dec 2009)

Home please, I'll send you the address shortly.


----------



## Tynan (10 Jan 2010)

baggsy nexties

you must have finidhed it by now after all that time off


----------



## Tynan (22 Jan 2010)

how long does it take to read a book

tsk


----------



## longers (23 Jan 2010)

Let me know where to send it and I'll aim for posting it next weekend you impatient so and so.


----------



## Tynan (23 Jan 2010)

yay

thank-you you geberous and resposnive lovely, but slightly slow reading, man


----------



## eldudino (25 Jan 2010)

Tynan said:


> yay
> 
> thank-you you geberous and resposnive lovely, but slightly slow reading, man



Can I bags this one when you've read it (by the beginning of next week?)


----------



## Tynan (25 Jan 2010)

yes indeedy, this is the way to go for sure!


----------

